

Note From a Frustrated College Applicant - ajjuliani
http://educationismylife.com/note-from-a-frustrated-college-applicant/

======
jstalin
News flash: no one cares where your undergrad degree is from. The only
exception is... maybe... if you want to move on and get a PhD eventually, but
even then, once you get a master's and then PhD, your undergrad is almost
entirely meaningless.

